# 98 polaris xplorer 400 liquid cooled



## jepik (Jan 26, 2005)

how would be the best and easiest way to wire toogle switch,to fan rad. motor, so that I can run it manually? ..I can run quad in the winter and it does fine, but in the summer it will over heat and antifreeze will leak out..any help will be appric. .. thanks....


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

why dont ya just fix it right?


----------



## jepik (Jan 26, 2005)

I been to the polaris dealer, his estimate $1200, may be higher depends on parts..also said might have to change carb. ..it runs fine.. sounds kinda shady..kas.dealer said he would have trouble getting parts..nice way of saying he does not want to work on it.. called motorcyle repair shop can not get in till oct. ..


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Have you tried servicing the radiator to make sure it is functioning properly? Might just have a clogged line or something. I had a 700 Sportsman and was able to find a wide variety of "maintenance" videos on the internet quite easily.


----------



## jepik (Jan 26, 2005)

thanks harpo will start looking for videos..


----------

